# Prepper Christmas Wish List



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

So what's on your Prepper Christmas wish list? Now I'm not talking about intangibles like, "world peace," or things like that. I'm talking things you can go out and buy. Just kinda a fun thread to think about before Christmas.

As for me it includes the following. Mind you this is a short list for the moment.

A Jetboil
Water filter pump
A better First Aid bag
A couple more Nalgene bottles


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Just the more basic's; food, medical, ammo, some solar panels, convert my generator to propane & fuel tanks, water filters and maybe a longer range rifle.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I would like a water filter pump also, but would LOVE a hunting rifle.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Warm Socks. No, wait, that's what I got when I was a kid and wanted toys.

Got a rifle. That was a Christmas gift I asked for, accidentally got it early but it's no less special.

Asked for a knife, with possibles being a Tops Brothers of Bushcraft, Bark River or Esee (not a fan of the Kabar, nice blades but horrible scales).

We didn't have time this year so next year we're putting in for every last tag we can possible get drawn for, and I'm sure there will be a variety of hunting gear in there somewhere.

The best gift of them all though will be a nice relaxing day spent with the family and a bottomless cup of hot cocoa.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Zero balance credit card.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> Zero balance credit card.


A zero balance credit card is easy. I could have a few in the mail by tomorrow. The problem is keeping them that way.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Any chance of buying the zombie apocalypse?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another truck load of coal. Obama has Made it had to come by.
Coal is so much better than wood. A stock pile may not last a life time but it will sure buy you time.


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

I would love an adult only weekend... no kids!


----------



## Ricky59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Berkey water filter...


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Bacon.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

For me I'm asking Santa for a Lee double cavity .452" 255 flat point bullet mold and sizing die. If Santa has any money left over he could pick me up a Kabar USMC fighting knife, I've always liked them but never got around to buying one for myself.

-Infidel


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Bacon.


mmmmm..... bacon.......


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hoping to land myself my first "big boy job" in 4 years... was a teacher back 08-09... will be a licensed pharmacist starting next spring!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

pharmer14 said:


> Hoping to land myself my first "big boy job" in 4 years... was a teacher back 08-09... will be a licensed pharmacist starting next spring!


Crongrats! That is a great testimony to your hard work. Merry Christmas!


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

A large enough Christmas bonus to build an AR, and fix the wife's SUV.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

nurseholly said:


> I would love an adult only weekend... no kids!


I was thinking along those lines, _Oh never mind_ :wink:


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

This is what I asked the wife for:

Hot Water Rocket

Looks cool.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Get that and a French Press - If momma ain't happy ain't nobody happy.....


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I would like to have a government for the people by the people.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

I want the winning lottery ticket for the 400 million plus powerball


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Win the lottery and buy everybody on the boards what they want for Christmas...It is a time for giving.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

2X 275 gallon IBC's


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

To see obama pissed on by a fat guy in a santa outfit.....


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

My Christmas wish is for all of you here to get what you need and what you want for Christmas. I hope you are never satisfied - always striving to be a better you.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

winning lotto ticket.... 

some 5 gallon gas cans
lifesaver system jerry can and extra filters,
life saver system 6000 ultra bottle and extra filters
and some beer and whiskey


----------

